# Ugliest Starting 5



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

Here's a funny project for your free time.

Which team, in your opinion, has the ugliest starting 5?
In order to submit ur candidates use the Eurobasket team pages. I know, not always the 5 displayed pictures is the most accurate starting 5, but... gotta use something.

Here are some top candidates...

http://www.eurobasket.com/GEOteam.asp?Team=3543  
http://www.eurobasket.com/UKRteam.asp?Team=701 
http://www.eurobasket.com/BELteam.asp?Team=333


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Well ... I can say that the eurobasket.com pictures are *always* the worst of every player !


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Golemac and Duenas would make it to the all-ugliest-euro team without any problem...


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> Golemac and Duenas would make it to the all-ugliest-euro team without any problem...


When my children don't want to be quiet, I say them "look that I'm going to call Turkoglu"...


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: now we got Dunas, Golemac, Turkoglu...
... Kutluay is not beautiful at all...


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

ooo I've got it : Duenas, Golemac, Turkoglu, Kutluay ... and Ilievski - he reminds me of doctor Spock from Startracks...


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> 
> 
> When my children don't want to be quiet, I say them "look that I'm going to call Turkoglu"...


lmfao



:ttiwwp: 

I always wanted to use these smilies... Pics would be cool, really.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

:ttiwwp:


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Oops...someone beat me to it.


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

kutlay may not be the most handsome man in the world but ..... comparing to turkoglu ?????? 

he is not THAT ugly !!!!


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Voila... 

Aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

Goran Jurak.....Needs to get a haircut
The whole Turkish NT...
Pau Gasol......He looks gay
Roberto Duenas...Frankenstein's twin brother....
Artemis Kouvaris
Frangiskos Alvertis....Looks like a woman..
Gregor ****a....


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

It's not so difficult... it's enough to open a Turkish basketball site  



















But North Korea too offers something good


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

*The NBA All-Ugly Team*

PG: Sam Cassell








SG: Reggie Miller








SF: Tyrone Hill








PF: Popeye Jones








C: Shawn Bradley









Doug Christie isn't quite ugly enough to make the team, but he gets a Lifetime Achievement Award for being a whipped sellout.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Barcelona won because they are the ugliest team in Europe- with Ilievski signing they are even worse... must be tough to play against them!:laugh: 
Duenas 
Golemac


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

No no no dudes. u missed the point.
Don't create a team of the ugliest players.

The idea is to find a team that its starting 5 will never get a call from a modeling agency. 

let's call it...
"The team with the coach that cares less about looks" or...
"The team with the most misreable cheerleaders"...


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ira</b>!
> kutlay may not be the most handsome man in the world but ..... comparing to turkoglu ??????
> 
> he is not THAT ugly !!!!


Wasn't Kutluay going out with a model from Turkey awhile ago?


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gousgounis</b>!
> Goran Jurak.....Needs to get a haircut
> The whole Turkish NT...
> Pau Gasol......He looks gay
> ...


I think you guys are exagerating a little.

I was at a Sacramento Kings message board last summer and there some girls there who seemed to like Turkoglu a lot.

I also think it's a little racist to say that the whole turkish team is ugly.
Gasol may look gay but usually women like guys who aren't very macho.
Alvertis looks like a woman because he has long hair? TI don't get it. Because I don't think I've ever seen a woman with a goatee.
Now Duenas that's a good choice. The guy looks like a hairier version of Frankenstein's monster.
****a looks like he was a prisoner in Auswitz and hasn't eaten for months.
The North Korean guy does look ugly.
Cassell, Reggie Miller and Popeye Jones need to let their hair grow because they look weird with a bald head.


----------



## 2222 (Mar 21, 2003)

*A*

DIKOUDIS- http://www.eurobasket.com/GREplayer.asp?PlayerID=29916


PAPANIKOLAU-http://www.eurobasket.com/GREplayer.asp?PlayerID=12439


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>2222</b>!
> DIKOUDIS- http://www.eurobasket.com/GREplayer.asp?PlayerID=29916
> 
> 
> PAPANIKOLAU-http://www.eurobasket.com/GREplayer.asp?PlayerID=12439


Are we jealous Serkan? Hahaha!!!

OT but I vote for the "turkish" runner (yeah the black one) that runs in the final of the ?????m today in the World championship in Paris.

Where did you find her? What were the criteria to turkisize her?Physical appearance maybe?


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Reznor</b>!
> No no no dudes. u missed the point.
> Don't create a team of the ugliest players.
> 
> ...


Bennet (He just scares me)
Turkoglu (he HAS to be in this team)
Duenas (no comments)
Fassoulas (although retired)
Goethals (spelling?) (the best ever, Ostend do you agree?)

The team has 3 centers so it would have been both slow and ugly.


----------



## 2222 (Mar 21, 2003)

Are we jealous Serkan? Hahaha!!!

OT but I vote for the "turkish" runner (yeah the black one) that runs in the final of the ?????m today in the World championship in Paris.

Where did you find her? What were the criteria to turkisize her?Physical appearance maybe?


YOU SURE LOVE THAT ETHIOPIAN BEAUTY EH! - PERHAPS EVEN MORE THAN TRIFON IVANOV!!!

ANYWAYS!

BABY GIRL, I WAS ON VACATION AND NOT A SECOND PASSED WITHOUT ME THINKING AND FANTASIZING ABOUT YOU. 

I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHAT MAKES YOU TICK. TELL ME ABOUT YOUR POLITICAL BELIEFS. GIVE ME YOUR WHOLE BASIC PHILOSOPHY IN A NUTSHELL. WHAT ARE YOUR HOBBIES(me likes movies, riding my good old bike, reading) WHAT KIND OF MUSIC DO YOU LISTEN TO(I love jazz and blues) WHICH CRAPPY BULGAR TEAM DO YOU SUPPORT-LEVSKI OR CSKA(ME SUPPORTS GALATASARAY barca and karsiyaka) WHAT SIZE OF SHOES DO YOU WEAR.......BLA BLA BLA

CHEERS SWEETHEART


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> OT but I vote for the "turkish" runner (yeah the black one) that runs in the final of the ?????m today in the World championship in Paris.
> 
> Where did you find her? What were the criteria to turkisize her?Physical appearance maybe?


¼÷é, äåí Ý÷åé ìïõóôÜêéá...


----------



## 2222 (Mar 21, 2003)

¼÷é, äåí Ý÷åé ìïõóôÜêéá... 

YESSSSSSSSS I LOVE YOU TOO GIANFRANCO-MAKRIS-FIGO-WONDERPELEKANOS THE LONELY SERBIAN BASTAR.


----------



## 2222 (Mar 21, 2003)

the whole Turkish NT


being a greek, you are surely the last person that should be calling turkish players ugly. Just take a brief look at your own national team-


kalaitzis-looks transvestite
rentzias-monkey
sigalas and tsakilidis-orangutangs
dikoudis and papanikolau-apes


KAIMAKOGLOU-you HAVE TO take a look-
http://www.eurobasket.com/GREplayer.asp?PlayerID=41850


PAPADOPOULOS-http://www.eurobasket.com/GREplayer.asp?PlayerID=4424

PAPPAMAKARIOS-http://www.eurobasket.com/GREplayer.asp?PlayerID=28738

and the list goes on...
BILMEM ANLATABILDIM MI OROSPU COCUKLARI?


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

*maymun, kyofte, kiopek, okuz, kebab, cibuk, ekmek, tefter*



> Originally posted by <b>2222</b>!
> 
> 
> kalaitzis-looks transvestite
> ...



I just love your imagination. In which grade are you by the way? 5th-6th?

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 


Can anybody find the photo of Okur from the 2001-2002?euroleague, by the way? It is just pricelss!


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>2222</b>!
> Are we jealous Serkan? Hahaha!!!
> 
> OT but I vote for the "turkish" runner (yeah the black one) that runs in the final of the ?????m today in the World championship in Paris.
> ...


Nice try but no cigar. Don't waste your time. I hate Bulgaria more than you do, so you can find another way to irritate me.


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> 
> 
> Bennet (He just scares me)
> ...


yeah goethals is definitely the most ugliest thing ever to have signed with ostend lol

that dude is just too ugly......:hurl:


----------



## 2222 (Mar 21, 2003)

> I just love your imagination. In which grade are you by the way? 5th-6th?



the truth hurts doesnt it baby girl?


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>2222</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> the truth hurts doesnt it baby girl?


Definately


----------

